# Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008



## Anglerboard-Team (19. September 2008)

*Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln 	September  2008*
Willkommen zur großen Angelwelt
Vorträge, Aktionen und Expertenrat

Einmal den ganz großen Fang machen? Die  Pferd & Jagd 2008  hilft,  den Traum vom dicken Fisch zu realisieren.

Denn vom 4. bis 7. Dezember  erwartet den Petrijünger die große Angelwelt auf dem Messegelände Hannover  im Rahmen von Europas größter Ausstellung für Reiten, Jagen und Angeln, der Pferd & Jagd.

Von Rute, Rolle, Köder oder Kescher bis hin zu Angelbekleidung, Zeitschriften, Büchern und feinen Fischspezialitäten. Über 20 Firmen auf 1 500 qm Ausstellungsfläche bieten auf Europas größter Ausstellung für Reiten, Jagen und Angeln alles, was das Anglerherz begehrt. 

Neben der breiten Produktpalette erwartet die Angelfreunde zusätzlich ein hochkarätiges Vortragsprogramm im Angelforum. Hier berichten Experten  täglich zwischen 11 und 16 Uhr aus der Praxis, geben Tipps und interessante Informationen an die Besucher weiter: 

·	„Island – ein neues Reiseziel für Meeresangler“                                   
·	„Zanderfang leicht gemacht“
·	„Winterforellen“
·	„Gummiköder – Erfolgreiche Auswahl und Einsatz“
·	„Rügensilber“
·	„Grundangeln auf Hecht“

In diesem Jahr stehen Uli Beyer, Christoph Hüser, Bernhard Mielitz, Michael Kahlstadt und Bertus Rozemeijer  an den vier Messetagen als kompetente Ansprechpartner bereit.

Beliebte Anlaufstation für alle Petrijünger ist der Landessport-fischerverband Niedersachsen. Beim kühlen Bier tauscht man sich über die schönsten Angelerfolge, die besten Fischgründe oder das richtige Equipment aus. Dem Bitterling (Rhodeus sericeus amarus) - Fisch des Jahres 2008 – widmet der Verband in diesem Jahr  seine ganz besondere Aufmerksamkeit. Darüber hinaus berät er zu Fischerprüfung, Fliegen-binden, Aalproblematik und Gewässerschutz und informiert über seine Jugendarbeit. 

Als weiteres Highlight in diesem Jahr erstmals dabei: die große maritime Showküche mit Gosch Sylt. Täglich präsentiert Fernsehkoch Thomas Boldorf wie der eigene Fang zum Gaumenschmaus für die ganze Familie wird: Ausnehmen, Filetieren, raffinierte Zubereitungsvarianten für Zander, Forelle, Hecht & Co. Erst schauen die Pferd & Jagd-Besucher dem Experten in Sachen Fisch auf die Finger und im Anschluss gibt’s eine Portion zum Probieren auf die Hand.

Wie bekommt man den Fisch an den Haken und wie in die Pfanne?
Die große Angelwelt auf der Pferd & Jagd 2008 lässt keine Fragen offen!

Pferd & Jagd 2008 * Europas größte Ausstellung für Reiten, Jagen, Angeln 
4. bis 7. Dezember * Hannover Messegelände * Täglich von 10 bis 18 Uhr geöffnet * Eintrittspreis: Erwachsene 10,00 €
Weitere Informationen unter www.pferd-und-jagd-messe.de


----------



## GreenMonsta (19. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

Wunderbar,das werde ich mir im Kalender rot anstreichen


----------



## Tricast (19. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

Und was kostet der Eintritt für eine Familie?

Heinz


----------



## Patrick S. (20. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Pflichtveranstaltung, vor allem weil das Messe Gelände nur knapp 10 min. von mir entfernt liegt...


----------



## ollidi (20. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

Mal schauen, ob ich hinfahre. Die letzten zwei Jahre waren ja nicht so toll.


----------



## Patrick S. (21. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

Servus Olli, wir können doch eigentlich auch da unseren AB-Stammtisch abhalten.


----------



## Zanderlui (22. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

hört sich ja super an-aber wenn ich dran denke das die veranstalter leute dort hin bekommen wollen und 10euro eintritt nehmen dann weiß ich ja nicht!!!
denke viele jungangler die mehr über das angeln und deren produkte erfahren sollen und möchten werden dadurch abgeschreckt!!!


----------



## ollidi (22. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*



> wir können doch eigentlich auch da unseren AB-Stammtisch abhalten


Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Aber das sollten wir nicht hier ausmachen. 

@Zanderlui
Es ist ja keine reine Messe für uns Angler. Der Angelbereich ist der kleinste Part dort. Hauptsächlich geht es um Pferde und Jagd. 
Sicherlich sind 10€ eine Menge Geld für Jungangler. Aber da man den Angelbereich nicht abtrennen kann, ist der Eintritt im Verhältnis gesehen doch "normal".


----------



## stamo (24. September 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

Schüler zahlen ja nur die Hälfte, und auch 10 Euro sind noch bezahlbar, aber es ist ja noch mehr: Sprit und 4 Euro fürs parken oder Kosten für die Bahn, wobei Bahn schon fast teurer als selbst fahren ist!


----------



## Albert von Bieren (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

na mal gucken.vielleicht fahr ich hin.


----------



## Buster (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Presseinformation zur Pferd & Jagd - Angeln Dezember  2008*

4 Euro fürs parken - von wegen - ich war vor ein paar Wochen auf der EuroTier 2008 - das Parkticket kostete geschmeidige 7 Euro.... |gr:


----------

